# Female psychological projection is so brutal.



## reptiles (Jan 1, 2021)

A lie often told by women is that males are more promiscous that's a lie women after 4 years lose interest.









More women are suggesting open relationships. Here's why - ABC Everyday


Contrary to the stories we are told about male and female sexuality, it is actually women who are primarily asking for polyamorous and open relationships.




www.abc.net.au






>>There have been at least six longitudinal studies … in total tens of thousands of adults in a *range of ages from 18 to 70,* which have showed consistently that in a long-term committed exclusive relationship,* women stop wanting to have sex in years one to four.>>*

What are the strengths with these kinds of studies ? they can show variability and change over time so the answers can be more robust 1 failo found in the manoshepere is reducing every variable down to look we need other variables like height and money btw both of these are highly genetic Height is 80 percent heritable. And the G factor which correlates with IQ is 86 percent heritable but it can be raised by 10 points in youth but lets face it the amount of money were talking here is in the 6 figures the IQ of those are around 130 to 120 110 is incel almost. 



>>"But men in these long-term exclusive relationships are pretty happy having sex with their long-term partners for nine or 12 years without reporting boredom."

And Martin says it's not because women want less sex. They need variety, novelty and adventure — otherwise, they get bored.>>




Also it's funny to find science confirming what we really knew all along males are the righteous gender. Also off course they come up with the soy cuck explanations what actually is happening is this.

''Honey do you want sex''

''I'm not feeling it today hunny tehee you just can't work it like my old boyfriends''

We can also from this data know expand this onto individual cases according to this article a women with her ''man'' went to a therapist cause she wanted an ''3rd'' bf we can also say women secretly want cuckhold boyfriends and this is reflected in there mate choice. So the retards suggesting to the ''oofy doofy'' phenomena really don't understand the sinister nature going on here what is actually happening is women are choosing cuckholds, this is getting written into the genetic gene pool so that the next generation will be open to it just that little bit more it's actual dysgenics happening at the subconscious level. Just look at the text below.


>>When researching her book Untrue: Why Nearly Everything We Believe About Women, Lust, and Infidelity Is Wrong and How the New Science Can Set Us Free, Martin discovered it was women who were primarily asking for polyamorous and open relationships.

"[They were] coming into therapists with their male partners and saying, 'I want us to introduce a third into our relationship.'">>

BTW we can already see the genetic change happening look at the only fans donators, look at the supplication males have this is having real genetic impact.


Last point another article cause we can combine this.









Is Online Dating Actually More Difficult for Men Than Women?


Or are they just needier?




www.insidehook.com





>>While a total of 43 percent of online daters in America reported feeling they do not receive enough enough messages on dating apps, broken down by gender, that percentage shot up to 57 percent of men, compared to just 24 percent of women who felt similarly disappointed. And while a* mere 8 percent of men *reported receiving too many messages, 30 percent of women felt overwhelmed by the volume of suitors flooding their inbox. <<


57 percent of males are dissatified with online dating and this is where the future is heading towards as society becomes isolated this is the inevitable conclusion. Oh also key thing to note the main reason for citing this article it's no longer 80/20 it's know 92/8. 


*Conclusion.*

1 The oofy doofy phenomena is an insidious act by women to slowly breed cuckoldry into our genes.

2 The dating market in 2020 at least for online dating is 92/8.


3 Female psychological projection is crazy different worlds almost.

4 We are literally on the slow verge to physically head towards a society which wants cuckholdry like we like to separate decision making from genes but i think if women are choosing men who are more open towards cuckholdry and we have a societal push for it. then women choosing these types of men will lead to more cuckholds so essentially we as males are fucked. It never began for the male species.


@goat2x 
@eduardkoopman 



Also this is my last hypothesis.

1 Sexual orientation is generally heritable but heritability doesn't guarantee anything.

2 Sexual oritentation in males is determined by the androgen ratio in the womb so higher T men are more likely to be dom chads.

3 Women are choosing low t men as viable mate choices.

4 Indirectly this leads to a more genetic acceptance of cuckoldry and since this is heritable this can increase the proportion of cheating rapidly.


----------



## goat2x (Jan 1, 2021)

great thread


----------



## quakociaptockh (Jan 1, 2021)

The current dating culture will end as soon as it started. It takes one war to reset everything.


----------



## goat2x (Jan 1, 2021)

@Good_Little_Goy thoughts


----------



## Mastermind (Jan 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> great thread


are u ethnic


----------



## reptiles (Jan 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> great thread




Women love hubby schlubby bro it totally isn't them wanting to have some subhuman to keep around in case chad leaves bro


----------



## JustBeCurry (Jan 1, 2021)

inb4 we return to cavemen times and cuckolding becomes a normal thing


----------



## reptiles (Jan 1, 2021)

JustBeCurry said:


> inb4 we return to cavemen times and cuckolding becomes a normal thing





By the time that happens ill carve a knife for me bro


----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jan 1, 2021)

goat2x said:


> @Good_Little_Goy thoughts


Scared me tbh


----------



## reptiles (Jan 1, 2021)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Scared me tbh



We will probably return to the barbarism of our ancestors before agriculture was a thing


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## reptiles (Jan 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


>




I'm having trouble interpreting that tbqh this is the rate of T drop right ? there is no x y coordinates


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 1, 2021)

reptiles said:


> I'm having trouble interpreting that tbqh this is the rate of T drop right ? there is no x y coordinates


----------



## reptiles (Jan 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


>




Yeah my cucholdry hypothesis is starting to make more and more sense


----------



## Deleted member 7651 (Jan 1, 2021)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT MOTHER OF HIGH IQ THREADS


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 1, 2021)

reptiles said:


> *Conclusion.*
> 2 The dating market in 2020 at least for online dating is 92/8.


Imo, to much of an shortcut conclsuion from: _" a mere 8 percent of men reported receiving too many messages "_
because it could theoratically, be. That after those 8%. There is 12% of men; that report recieving the perfect amount of messages, they need to find a good one.
And than 80/20 still applies. Where 20% of the men have enough options, to find 1 they realy like.



reptiles said:


> 1 Sexual orientation is generally heritable but heritability doesn't guarantee anything.
> 
> 2 Sexual oritentation in males is determined by the androgen ratio in the womb so higher T men are more likely to be dom chads.
> 
> ...


Orientation means???
I doubt very much. "cuckoldry" being a genetic trait. Just part of the "lets say 10 mating strategies" there exists for males. And males picking 1, based on environment conditions; but basically all "strategies" keep being passed on.

because the man, doing cuckoldry strategy. because that way he can mate.
might 5 years later, if war breaks out. Go use rape strategy when occupiying new places.
And might if he gets into power and wealth and conrol, deploy harem mating strategy later on.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 1, 2021)

Andrew91 said:


> HOLY FUCKING SHIT MOTHER OF HIGH IQ THREADS


I find the amount of massive shortcuts (to much). Unbased assumptions. And bold conclusions based on little. A bit to much in this article.


----------



## Pretty (Jan 1, 2021)

Men are meant to be promiscuous women aren’t but society is helping them be promiscuous with the help of abortions and pregnancy pills 

Nature is being completely torn apart


----------



## reptiles (Jan 1, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Men are meant to be promiscuous women aren’t but society is helping them be promiscuous with the help of abortions and pregnancy pills
> 
> Nature is being completely torn apart


----------



## Pretty (Jan 1, 2021)

reptiles said:


> View attachment 904114


The average man can’t even make their girlfriend orgasm so why would u want more sex if it is boring for u? 

Majority of women also claim they don’t feel anything during sex

When a woman first initiates the idea of sex in a relationship it’s to keep the man interested in her after they feel that they have the man completely hooked they stop trying simple as


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jan 1, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Men are meant to be promiscuous women aren’t but


Too Simplistic view. imo

BOTH, men and women. Have MULTIPULE and CONFLICTING, mating strategies inherit in them. ENVIRONMENTAL conditions, often cuase 1 strategy to be present and the others not. CAN easily change, even in peoples lifetime, plenty times.


----------



## reptiles (Jan 1, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Imo, to much of an shortcut conclsuion from: _" a mere 8 percent of men reported receiving too many messages "_
> because it could theoratically, be. That after those 8%. There is 12% of men; that report recieving the perfect amount of messages, they need to find a good one.
> And than 80/20 still applies. Where 20% of the men have enough options, to find 1 they realy like.
> 
> ...




>>Imo, to much of an shortcut conclsuion from: _" a mere 8 percent of men reported receiving too many messages "_
because it could theoratically, be. That after those 8%. There is 12% of men; that report recieving the perfect amount of messages, they need to find a good one.
And than 80/20 still applies. Where 20% of the men have enough options, to find 1 they realy like. <<


I always interpreted the 80/20 as 80 percent of women are mainly attracted towards the top 20 percent of men and that these men receive the most offers. 

Hence even if what you said were correct technically 92/8 would still be true the previous ratio of total messaging would just decrease in size hence the pool narrows for the average male even more that doesn't mean that women aren't attracted to the 80/20 but there mainly attracted to the 8 percent percent in 2020.

>>Orientation means???
I doubt very much. "cuckoldry" being a genetic trait. Just part of the "lets say 10 mating strategies" there exists for males. And males picking 1, based on environment conditions; but basically all "strategies" keep being passed on.>>

Basically your sexual orientation weather your bi or gay or straight.

2 I think generally the openness towards cuckholdry is related to a lower ratio of testosterone in the womb and women choosing males like this will lead to an increase in cuckholds at the genetic level. the heritability estimates for sexual orientation last i checked was like at least 50 percent that's a massive amount this will increase the proportion of cuckholds.

3 I think the 2 main mating strategies are R Selection and K selection women usually want an R selected chad as the 3rd man and the k selected cuck as the middle man who will stay in case chad goes and when chad does leave what ends up happening ? she bounces back to her ''husband''.

What i'm suggesting is that women will choose men who will allow them to facilitate this behavior and since the heritability of sexual orientation is like 50 percent this overall will lead to genetic changes i personally think it's already happening.



>>because the man, doing cuckoldry strategy. because that way he can mate.
might 5 years later, if war breaks out. Go use rape strategy when occupiying new places.
And might if he gets into power and wealth and conrol, deploy harem mating strategy later on. <<

Well in that case it's an extreme case of R selection happening and societies around the world still have this issue sand cels blow themselves up cause all the wealthy rich men get the women, around 4 thousand years ago there was 1 male for 16 females this society was extremely R selected and were byproducts off them it could explain the female preference for cheating there really just acting out on millenias of genetic imprinting


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jan 1, 2021)

It's all going to shit. We are in civilisational decline.


----------

